# Sheaf Culverts Sheffield, August 2013.



## Black (Sep 1, 2013)

the Sheaf passes through 2 culverts
one from Granville Road to Pond Forge via Sheffield Midland Station,
another from Pond Forge to the Don via Castlegate merges by Blonk Street bridge.
Theres a gap with retaining wall between the 2 culverts
the Porter Brook passes through its own culvert,
merges beneath Sheffield Midland Station.

Sheffield Midland Station culvert
debris screens

































Castlegate culvert















Megatron


----------

